# L'eccellenza della lingua napoletana con la maggioranza alla toscana



## Pugnator

Salve,
stavo leggendo un libro del '700 ma ho avuto difficoltà a capire il titolo:
"L'eccellenza della lingua napoletana con la maggioranza alla toscana".
Il libro, scritto principalmente in napoletano credo da più persone con qualche testo in italiano è una sorta di apologia, di difesa della lingua napoletana. Da una prima occhiata ho visto che il  libro contiene vari testi scritti in napoletano, come canzoni(non quelle musicali) , parti di romanzo, lettere in napoletano, testi teatrali (tra cui almeno una tragedia) ed altro intervallati da brevi testi in italiano spesso dedicati all'autore del testo napoletano seguente oppure scritti dall'autore del testo napoletano seguente. Ritornando al titolo, non sono riuscito a capire bene quel "con la maggioranza alla toscana" , credo che per alla toscana si intenda rispetto alla lingua toscana (Italiana) mentre non ho capito bene il significato di quel "con la maggioranza"


----------



## Nino83

Da quel che leggo qui a pagina 141:

"mi si può opporre che se la lingua napoletana è sì perfetta, perché non si è risposto con la lingua napoletana ma toscana? Inoltre, che vuol dir che gli oltramontani e forastieri volendo apprender la lingua italiana non imparano la napoletana, ma la toscana? Aggiungasi, s'è vero, il detto di Aristotele: _Bonum est quod omnes appetunt_: *Mentre tutti ambiscono più la lingua toscana* che la napoletana, quella sarà più buona di questa."

Sostanzialmente l'autore sostiene la maggiore qualità della lingua napoletana (con tesi piuttosto ardite, a quanto leggo, come quella secondo cui la lingua napoltana sia più ricca di vocali rispetto a quella toscana) a dispetto del fatto che la *maggioranza* delle persone preferisca quella toscana.


----------



## Pugnator

Ma ciò non spiega il significato del titolo, cosa significa letteralmente quel "con la maggioranza alla toscana" ?


----------



## Nino83

Io l'ho inteso così: "l'eccellenza della lingua napoletana con la maggioranza (delle preferenze) alla (lingua) toscana".  

Il titolo è scritto male.


----------



## ohbice

D'accordo con Nino, "... nonostante la maggioranza parteggi per la (lingua) toscana".


----------



## Pugnator

Cosi mi pare però che si stravolgi l'intero titolo, trovo abbastanza assurdo trasformare quel "con"  con nonostante e non si spiega quel relativo di "ala".


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Pugnator, non so cosa intendi per *ala*.
Tornando al mio post, puoi lasciare tranquillamente *con*. Ho scritto *nonostante *perché mi è venuto da pensare che l'autore prenda atto con dispiacere della scelta della maggioranza: "Malgrado la maggioranza parteggi per la lingua toscana, la lingua napoletana è eccellente". Naturalmente la mia lettura non è detto sia quella giusta.
In generale hai tutte le ragioni di dire che stravolgo il testo originale. Tra fedeltà e chiarezza ho deciso di perseguire la seconda.
Ora fai tu una tua proposta alternativa, e io la critico.
Ciao 
p


----------



## Pugnator

volevo scrivere "alla" ma ho fatto un errore di battitura.  Una proposta potrebbe essere che quella maggioranza significhi, come dice il Treccani
*



			1. ant. e letter. Con sign. generale e astratto, superiorità numerica, quantitativa, morale, ecc.: acciò che ciascun pruovi il peso della sollecitudine insieme col piacere della m. (Boccaccio), cioè dell’esser maggiore di grado, della maggiore autorità; la qual m. di amor proprio importa maggior desiderio di beatitudine (Leopardi).
		
Click to expand...

*. Però non riesco comunque a capire cosa significhi quel "alla". Potrebbe esser inteso come una comparazione , parafrasando potrebbe essere "L'eccellenza della lingua napoletana con la pregevolezza  paragonata a quella toscana". Pur se non mi suona bene quell'"alla"  inteso come complemento di paragone.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Provo a dare un po' di spiegazioni, non suffragate da niente se non qualche vago ricordo scolastico, _animula vagula blandula_ 

Partiamo da "ex-cellenza" che, come mi si spiega, per via del prefisso *ex-* indica una supremazia, qualcuno o qualcosa che si erge sopra gli altri, esce dal mucchio e si può anche vedere levitare al di sopra, come _ex-celsus_ latino.
Eccellente è di per sé un superlativo, ossia una forma che già rappresenta un massimo, di buono per il caso specifico, come il termine "ottimo" e lo stesso termine "superlativo".

Si tratta però di un superlativo relativo, considerata la lingua napoletana in paragone alle altre lingue italiche. Ossia, sarebbe come dire "in paragone *con*, raffrontata *con* la maggioranza". Il "con" al mio orecchio sta a rappresentare le altre lingue prese nel loro insieme, sopra le quali il napoletano si erge. Il complemento di paragone sta qui.
Naturalmente, se ho ragione (cosa di cui non sono affatto sicura), si tratterebbe di una forma antiquata e oggi sgrammaticata. O forse semplicemente ellittica.

E dunque abbiamo "la supremazia della lingua napoletana [raffrontata] con la maggioranza [delle altre lingue] [che parla, scrive, si esprime] *alla* toscana".
"Alla toscana" sarebbe propriamente un complemento di modo, come "i fagioli all'uccelletto alla toscana". 
E di quest'ultimo significato sono abbastanza sicura.


----------



## dragonseven

Concordo pienamente con Quasi Stellar.


----------



## ohbice

Quindi, all'interno dell'insieme delle lingue peninsulari che si ispirano alla lingua toscana (direi il Tirreno, come area geografica, e forse l'Umbria, ma la mia ignoranza è tanta e quindi chiedo conforto), il napoletano eccelle.
Tuttavia ho un quesito di tipo logico: se il riferimento è alla lingua toscana, la lingua toscana non è tra le lingue che si ispirano alla lingua toscana, o no?


Ps: non sapevo che il napoletano si ispirasse alla lingua toscana. Tale e tanta è la mia ignoranza...


----------



## Nino83

ohbice said:


> Quindi, all'interno dell'insieme delle lingue peninsulari che si ispirano alla lingua toscana (direi il Tirreno, come area geografica, e forse l'Umbria, ma la mia ignoranza è tanta e quindi chiedo conforto), il napoletano eccelle.
> 
> Ps: non sapevo che il napoletano si ispirasse alla lingua toscana. Tale e tanta è la mia ignoranza...



Se diamo per buona la spiegazione di quasi.stellar, il paragone è tra la lingua napoletana e i dialetti centrali (Toscana, Perugia, Ancona e, forse, Roma).



ohbice said:


> Ps: non sapevo che il napoletano si ispirasse alla lingua toscana. Tale e tanta è la mia ignoranza...



Il confronto è tra la lingua napoletana e le *altre* lingue "alla toscana". Quindi è sottinteso che il napoletano non s'ispira alla lingua toscana. 

Il libro è del 1754 o del 1662?


----------



## ohbice

Accidenti Nino, su questa cosa non riesco proprio a capire una sega. Nemmeno quasi-stellar, che di solito parla come un libro stampato...


----------



## Nino83

ohbice said:


> Accidenti Nino, su questa cosa non riesco proprio a capire una sega. Nemmeno quasi-stellar, che di solito parla come un libro stampato...



Però questa spiegazione sembra chiara:



quasi.stellar said:


> E dunque abbiamo "la supremazia della lingua napoletana [raffrontata] con la maggioranza *[delle altre lingue]* [che parla, scrive, si esprime] *alla* toscana".


----------



## ohbice

Appunto, appunto. Ma io invece avevo capito "raffrontata con la maggioranza delle altre lingue che parlano alla toscana".


----------



## Nino83

ohbice said:


> Appunto, appunto. Ma io invece avevo capito "raffrontata con la maggioranza delle altre lingue che parlano alla toscana".



Ah, quindi, con le *altre*, napoletano incluso, secondo te. Aspettiamo quasi.stellar per l'interpretazione autentica.


----------



## ohbice

No, no, la signora sa cosa scrive, sono io che non ho capito.


----------



## quasi.stellar

ohbice said:


> Quindi, all'interno dell'insieme delle lingue peninsulari che si ispirano alla lingua toscana (direi il Tirreno, come area geografica, e forse l'Umbria, ma la mia ignoranza è tanta e quindi chiedo conforto), il napoletano eccelle.
> Tuttavia ho un quesito di tipo logico: se il riferimento è alla lingua toscana, la lingua toscana non è tra le lingue che si ispirano alla lingua toscana, o no?
> 
> 
> Ps: non sapevo che il napoletano si ispirasse alla lingua toscana. Tale e tanta è la mia ignoranza...


Anche qui stiamo dimenticando il processo originario di formazione della lingua italiana. I magnifici tre (Dante, Guinizzelli e Cavalcanti) stanchi della dispersione del latino in miriadi di lingue locali (come tutti a quel tempo), si riunirono a tavolino (o per lettera, non fa molta differenza) e decisero quale fosse la lingua italica, uguale per tutti. E viste le loro origini optarono per il toscano. Di fatto il toscano divenne la lingua ufficiale del "dolce stil novo", corrente poetica che si diffuse ovunque.
Questa non è leggenda ma ora non ho voglia di cercare i riferimenti.

Cosa succede a quel punto? Che *tutte* le lingue italiche vengono a poco a poco abbandonate. Per lo meno nelle opere scritte e nella produzione poetica. Compreso il siciliano che sino ad allora aveva prodotto fiori di pensiero e di poesia. Compreso il napoletano, il marchigiano e pressappoco tutte le lingue parlate (e scritte) nella penisola. Fatta eccezione per il veneto che si è caparbiamente rifiutato di adeguarsi.

Ma il punto *non* era "trarre ispirazione". Piuttosto "avere una lingua comune" che consentisse in un paese frastagliato e variegato come il nostro di avere un linguaggio che consentisse ad ogni poeta di farsi capire anche solo nelle regioni limitrofe. La diffusione poetica è dovuta alla corrente degli "stilnovisti", che hanno superato semplificandola la corrente della poesia/lingua siciliana, troppo artificiosa e "arzigogolata", influenzata (questa sì) dalla poesia e dall'epica provenzale.

Quindi toscano come "linguaggio" e non "ispirazione".
Poi ognuno ha continuato a usare a suo piacere anche la propria lingua nativa e a scrivere nelle forme usate, che peraltro nel frattempo si erano già in massima parte assimilate, vedi gli scrittori siciliani, vedi Francesco e Jacopone, vedi soprattutto i trovatori e i trovieri di oltralpe, cui i siciliani si erano massimamente ispirati, producendo i gioielli che conosciamo.

Secondo il mio parere, sostenere la supremazia di una lingua napoletana _versus_ la toscana significa fare un'operazione inutile, eliminando uno strumento ormai invalso che consentiva di essere compresi anche all'estero (inteso proprio come estero, ossia soprattutto in Francia). L'italiano è poi diventato il figlio naturale del toscano solo a partire dal XIX secolo, dove Manzoni va a "sciacquare i panni in Arno". Il colpo finale viene dato col fascismo, dove tutte le parlate dialettali vengono bollate di ignoranza e la gente è costretta ad andare a scuola e imparare la lingua "vera".

Prima di questo intervento _manu militari_, la gente aveva continuato a parlare il linguaggio materno, vedi le splendide commedie di Goldoni e Scarpetta.

Soprattutto con Scarpetta e i De Filippo si può vedere come la lingua napoletana sia ancora vivissima e produttiva.
L'adattamento alla lingua toscana doveva avvenire soprattutto per le "chansons de gestes", che dovevano fare il giro dell'Europa. Per il resto tutte le regioni, incluso il Napoletano, si sono regolate come meglio credevano.

Naturalmente l'influenza della nuova lingua un po' per volta ha soppiantato le produzioni in lingua locale. Fortunatamente non tutte. Napoletano incluso.

Quindi qui si tratta di discutere perché il napoletano sia migliore e perché, a suo tempo, avrebbe dovuto essere scelto al posto del toscano.
Il punto è che i tre radunati a tavolino erano toscani, quindi è stata una scelta un pochino di parte, anche se indubbiamente sino a quel momento la produzione poetica in toscano era stata tanta.

Però tant'è. Il toscano è stato scelto e mo ce lo becchiamo tutti.




Nino83 said:


> Se diamo per buona la spiegazione di quasi.stellar, il paragone è tra la lingua napoletana e i dialetti centrali (Toscana, Perugia, Ancona e, forse, Roma).
> 
> Il confronto è tra la lingua napoletana e le *altre* lingue "alla toscana". Quindi è sottinteso che il napoletano non s'ispira alla lingua toscana.


No il confronto è tra la lingua napoletana e tutte le altre lingue, per la parte che era stata assimilata al toscano, napoletano incluso.
Se sembra che invece fosse a parte è perché, nel titolo e nel testo, si vorrebbe farlo emergere.

Tuttavia, il napoletano, come ciascuna delle altre lingue, non solo *non* si era ispirato ma aveva conservato vivissimi i modi e il linguaggio proprio, che è questo che viene contrapposto al toscano. Fatto questo che dipende dallo scrittore del libro in questione. Che però avrebbe ugualmente potuto essere umbro o ligure o siciliano (principale produttore di opere in vernacolo).
Il napoletano si distingueva fra tutte, secondo l'autore.

Il toscano ha avuto la medesima funzione che oggi ha l'inglese. Se si vuole girare il mondo e farsi capire da tutti bisogna parlarlo. Con la differenza che l'inglese non è una lingua "nostra".


----------



## Pugnator

No no, Il testo non dice assolutamente che il napoletano sia ispirato al Toscano. Voglio dire inoltre che il Napoletano non è mai stato abbandonato avendo tra l'altro una grandissima fioritura letteraria popolare sia tra i ricchi nobili che tra i poveri(Per chi  lo volesse sapere la letteratura napoletana ebbe il suo culmine nel '600 con svariati autori, invece nel '500 ebbe una leggera popolarità all'estero nel campo delle villanelle, infatti molto spesso molti artisti si incontravano a Venezia come città-crocevia dove molti anche stranieri si sfidavano a comporre villanelle in napoletano) Da quel che so l'unico idioma colla dignità di lingua ispirato al toscano è il "corso"(Che tra l'altro è estremamente simile al Toscano e quindi all'Italiano, Tommaseo definì la lingua corsa: "Dialetto italiano più schietto e meno corrotto " e "Lingua possente, e de' più italiani dialetti d'Italia"). Il Toscano ebbe ragione sulle altre lingue non solamente pel lavoro di Dante, ma anche perché molti cardinali passavano di la come luogo di passaggio e poiché fu scelto storicamente dalla corte papale (anche perché il Romanesco era basato largamente sul toscano)(Nel Regno di Napoli tra l'altro per un breve periodo fu lingua nazionale, poi venne cambiata in toscano da un...toscano).In generale, come si legge anche nella Posillecheata, non si tratta tanto di un abbandono del Napoletano ma di una sua sottovalutazione in quanto reputato adatto solamente a commedie (Campo in cui l'arte teatrale napoletana eccelleva che però soprattutto al tempo erano considerate inferiori alle tragedie) e canzoni popolari quindi non liriche. Comunque non mi piace molto la difesa della lingua napoletana fatta in questo libro, in quanto troppo provinciale e troppo simile al razzistico "De Vulgari Eloquentia" scritto da Dante(Nel "De vulgari eloquentia" Dante insulta semplicemente tutte le parlate e i parlanti d'Italia dicendo che l'unica lingua degna di attenzione è non solo il toscano, ma addirittura solamente il Fiorentino) . Una bella difesa della lingua è contenuta nella Posillecheata, riporto il testo a cui mi riferisco per maggiore comprensione:



> È na pazzia marcia chella de ciert'uommene, che puro mostano d'avere jodizio, li quale se credeno de fare livre accossì agghiostate che nesciuno nce aggia a rapire vocca, e tutte, co na belledissima lleverenzia, l'aggiano a levare lo cappiello. Pocca li primme uommene de lo munno porzì songo state cenzorate, essenno 'mpossibbele che quarche travo rutto no' strida e che quarche strenga rotta non se metta 'n dozzana: anze, trattannose de livre, vide pe nfi' a li strunze (parlanno co lleverenzia de le facce voste) che diceno: Nos coque pomma natamus Pe la quale cosa no cierto pennarulo, vedennome a cert'ore de lo juorno scrivere sto passatiempo, me decette: «E non se vregogna no paro tujo de perdere lo tiempo a ste bagattelle? Haje scritto tant'opere grave e de considerazione, e mo scacàrete co sti cunte dell'uorco? E po' a lo mmacaro avisse scritto 'n lengua toscanese o 'n quarch'auto lenguaggio, pocca veramente la lengua Napoletana non serve che pe li boffune de le commeddie». Io, mo, che ste sonate le tengo sotta coscia, e n'aggio 'ntiso tanta de st'asenetate, puro pe non darencélla pe benta le responnette: Chi è chillo che me pò negare che l'ommo studiuso non s'aggia da pigliare quarche recreazione leceta ed onesta? Ma qual'auta è la recreazione de lo vertoluso, se no' spezzare quarche bota li studie grave e spassarese co chille che songo alliegre? Otra che lo scrivere cunte n'è cosa de verrille. Pocca, comme decette chillo Pico che cantava meglio de no rescegnuolo , non ce vò manco studio a fare na stàtola de creta che n'auta de oro e d'argiento. Anze, pe fare cheste abbesogna sapere fare lo modiello de chella. E po' co sta lengua toscana avite frusciato lo tafanàrio a miezo munno! Vale cchiù na parola Napoletana chiantuta che tutte li vocabole de la Crusca: e qual'auto lenguaggio se le pò mettere 'mparagone? Chi decerrà che lo parlare latino n'è no gran parlare? E puro Pompeo Magno, venuto a Napole e 'nnammoratose de sto parlare nuosto, lassaje lo latino; e quanno Cicerone Pagina 1 Posilicheata ne le fece na lavatella de capo senza sapone, isso responnette ca non sapeva chello che se deceva, pocca si avesse prattecato a Napole avarria lassato isso porzì lo parlare latino pe lo Napoletano: lo quale auto non era che na mmesca de grieco e de latino, che faceva na bella lega p'addoci' la vocca, palataro e cannaruozzolo. Accossì dice d'avere lejuto a le Pìstole de Cecerone ad Atteco lo Sommonte nuesto, grolia de Napole, a lo cap. 6, de lo lib. I, de la storia soja tanto fammosa. E po', che mpertenenzia è chesta: dicere che lo parlare Napoletano serve sulo pe li boffune de le commeddie? Chesto tutto soccede perché li frostiere che lo diceno non fanno studio a le parole noste, perché vedarriano quanto songo belle cheste e brutte le lloro. Na vota, cammenanno no cierto felosofo de Posileco pe la Lommardia, perché parlava Napoletano chiantuto e majàteco, tutte se ne redevano. Isso, mo, pe farele toccare la coda co le mmano, decette ad uno che faceva lo protaquamquam: – Vedimmo no poco, de 'razia, sì songo meglio le parole voste o le noste! Nuje decimmo: Capo, e buje comme decite? – Nuje decimmo: Co, respose l'auto. Ed isso: – Nuje decimmo: Casa, e buje? – Ca, decette l'auto. – Nuje decimmo: Io, e buje? – Mi, llebrecaje lo Lommardo. Ora lo felosofo decette accossì: – Di' alla 'mpressa le parole meje a lengua toja: Io, Casa, Capo. E lo Lommardo, sùbeto: – Mi Ca–Cò! – E si te cacò – decette lo Napoletano – te lo mmeretaste! Pocca se dice a lo pajese che non è mio: Lengua che no' la 'ntienne e tu la caca. Ora vide chi parla a lo sproposeto, nuje o vuje? –. E pe dire lo vero, non pareno pataccune chelle belle parole accossì grosse e chiatte, che non ce manca na lettera? Non saje chello che se conta de no poverommo de li nuoste, lo quale, partuto da Napole, addove lo pane se chiamma pane, arrevaje a n'auto pajese e trovaje che se deceva pan; passaje cchiù nnanze, e se chiammava pa: tanno decette a lo compagno: – Tornammoncénne, ca se cchiù 'nnanze jammo non trovarrimmo cchiù pane, e nce morarrimmo de famme ! – Ma lassammo ghire sti chiàjete e dica ognuno chello che bòle. Chi ha fatto lo stromiento co li Toscanise de parlare a lengua loro s'aggia pacienzia: io non ce l'aggio fatto, e perzò voglio parlare a lengua de lo pajese mio. E chi no' lo pò sentire, o s'appila l'aurecchie, o cinco lettere.



PS: Essendo l'autore molto da secoli e il vero nome dello scrittore sconosciuto, non è applicabile all'opera nessuna restrizione sulla diffusione e copiatura del testo. Ergo è completamente legale il testo sopra riportato. Essendo una edizione moderna nel testo compaiono molti apostrofi antecedenti alla parola che indicano la perdita di una sillaba rispetto all'originale latino, nella versione originale e più vecchia non si trovavano.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Pugnator said:


> No no, Il testo non dice assolutamente che il napoletano sia ispirato al Toscano. Voglio dire inoltre che il Napoletano non è mai stato abbandonato avendo tra l'altro una grandissima fioritura letteraria popolare


... esattamente quello che ho detto


----------



## ohbice

Qualcuno disse che, fosse anche solo per capire i dialoghi di Troisi, il napoletano andrebbe imparato


----------



## Nino83

Pugnator said:


> anche perché il Romanesco era basato largamente sul toscano



Vero per il romanesco moderno "toscanizzato" durante il rinascimento, in quanto in quello antico c'erano parole come "castiello", "vraccio".



Pugnator said:


> troppo simile al razzistico "De Vulgari Eloquentia" scritto da Dante(Nel "De vulgari eloquentia" Dante insulta semplicemente tutte le parlate e i parlanti d'Italia dicendo che l'unica lingua degna di attenzione è non solo il toscano, ma addirittura solamente il Fiorentino).



Effettivamente Dante c'è andato giù pesante con gli aggettivi.

Comunque comprendere il significato del titolo del libro non è impresa semplice. Come diremmo qui "sulu iddu sapi chiddu chi vulìa diri".


----------



## quasi.stellar

Credevo che l'argomento del topic fosse il titolo e il suo svolgimento grammaticale.

Mai si era parlato di addentrarsi nel contenuto. E meno che mai fare confronti con Dante.

Tutti sappiamo che Dante è vissuto in tempi di grandi fermenti politici e mai si è sottratto anche agli impegni guerreschi. Questo fa sì che ovviamente avesse un'opinione di parte e noi, che viviamo otto secoli dopo, come tale la prendiamo.
Opinione di parte che dipingeva un uomo dai forti sentimenti politici e campanilistici, che non si limitavano alla lingua ma invadevano tutto il campo del possibile, nelle faccende di cui si è occupato.

Così come oggi non usiamo più il suo fiorentino, ugualmente non sposiamo tutte le sue posizioni. Dei conflitti fra guelfi e ghibellini, nonché tra guelfi bianchi e neri, non ci potrebbe importare di meno.
E vorrei precisare che non si trattava di "razzismo" (espressione completamente fuori luogo, visto che siamo tutti della stessa razza) ma semmai di "campanilismo".
Fare di tutta l'erba un fascio per poter gridare "orrore! orrore!" non è di alcuna utilità e non giova alla comprensione.


Oggi, qui, abbiamo identificato una preposizione composta, *"alla"* come introduttiva di un complemento di modo.
Unita alle altre interpretazioni dovrebbe rispondere esaurientemente al quesito.
Tutto il resto è fuori tema.
Sorry



PS
Quello che io intendevo citando Dante è quello che poi è stato ribadito, ossia che l'uso del toscano non implica e non implicava direttamente influenze sulle altre lingue. Influenze semmai derivanti dal diffondersi del "dolce stil novo" e non dal toscano in sé.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

quasi.stellar said:


> Credevo che l'argomento del topic fosse il titolo e il suo svolgimento grammaticale.


*Assolutamente, quindi preghiamo tutti di non trasformare la discussione in un dibattito sull'origine della lingua italiana e affini, pena la chiusura del thread, grazie.*



> *Quali sono e quali non sono le discussioni accettabili in questo forum?*
> Questo forum nasce con lo scopo di discutere espressioni, questioni grammaticali, sintassi di brevi frasi solo ed esclusivamente della lingua italiana e in lingua italiana.
> 
> Inoltre, l'interattività con i madrelingua permette di trattare efficacemente frasi idiomatiche, costruzioni grammaticali specifiche, terminologia tecnica e settoriale, differenze tra vocaboli simili, sinonimi e contrari, e altri argomenti linguistici di questo genere.
> 
> 
> *NON fa parte dei nostri scopi* ciò che non rientri strettamente in quanto sopra. Per esempio sono escluse:
> - *domande grammaticali ampie o generiche*, perché non possiamo né vogliamo sostituirci a libri di grammatica e corsi di lingua. Esempi di domande non accettabili:
> "Chi mi spiega tutti i possibili utilizzi del congiuntivo, nessuno escluso?"
> "Chi mi elenca tutti i casi possibili dell'utilizzo di CHE?"
> "Non ho mai capito la consecutio temporum. Chi mi fa una carrellata generale?"
> - *discussioni letterarie, storiche, politiche, geografiche, artistiche, musicali, culinarie, culturali o di qualunque altro argomento non strettamente linguistico* (eccetto eventuali brevi excursus assolutamente necessari per rispondere a una domanda linguistica legittima);
> - Richieste di revisione di testi o valutazione del livello linguistico.
> - *domande di ricerca, richieste di consigli, indagini e sondaggi* in genere. Sebbene comprendiamo la necessità di dover talvolta chiedere certe cose a un madrelingua, e anche se statisticamente parlando ci sarà sicuramente tra i nostri 600.000 utenti almeno uno che sappia rispondervi, i nostri forum pubblici semplicemente hanno un'altra missione e non sono il luogo adatto per questo tipo di richieste.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ed evitare anche un trattato per ogni post. Grazie.


----------



## Pugnator

quasi.stellar said:


> Oggi, qui, abbiamo identificato una preposizione composta, *"alla"* come introduttiva di un complemento di modo.
> Unita alle altre interpretazioni dovrebbe rispondere esaurientemente al quesito.
> Tutto il resto è fuori tema.


Ritornando al quesito originale mi par alquanto strano che l'autore consideri le altre lingue come imparentate con la Toscana, in quanto le uniche lingue ed idiomi imparentati col toscano sono il corso e il dialetto romanesco. Riguardo alla mia ipotesi credo sia scorretta in quanto non ho trovato esempi di complementi di paragone espressi con la preposizione "a"


----------



## quasi.stellar

Infatti. Come ti avevo detto sopra, il complemento di paragone sta nel "con la maggioranza". Sottinteso "in paragone con". La maggioranza delle altre lingue che (ora) si esprimono alla toscana. "alla toscana" è un complemento di modo, alla maniera toscana.
Nessuno è imparentato con nessuno.
Se poi non sei ancora convinto, non so che altro dirti.


----------



## Nino83

quasi.stellar said:


> La maggioranza delle altre lingue che (ora) si esprimono alla toscana. "alla toscana" è un complemento di modo, alla maniera toscana.



Un dubbio su questo punto rimane, perché nel libro compara solo due lingue, napoletano e italiano/toscano.  

Ad esempio, quando dice che in napoletano ogni parola finisce per vocale, facendo esempi come "cuor, amor, san" qui la comparazione è solo col toscano, visto che nelle altre parlate, sia che si considerino le lingue o i vari italiani regionali, questo non avviene (ad esempio, il romano "core", il siciliano "cori" e le due parlate regionali, "cuore").  
Il confronto, quindi, si limita a queste due varietà.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Non è vero. Il milanese sconta quasi tutte le parole troncate, avendo molte somiglianze col francese (coeur). Secondo me non c'è incongruenza, all'autore interessava dimostrare la superiorità della lingua napoletana e non fare un trattato di lingue comparate. Partendo dall'assunto che il napoletano è migliore e quasi tutti gli altri parlano (o meglio scrivono) in toscano.

Quindi è logico che parli in fondo in fondo solo di queste due. L'assunto è che il napoletano sarebbe migliore, rispetto al toscano che invece è la lingua eletta.


----------



## Pugnator

La formulazione del problema è
"Quale delle due favelle sia la più degna: se la Toscana, o la Napoletana.
_Si pruova, che sia la Napoletana."_

Quindi come ha detto quasi.stellar è normale che si comparino principalmente le due parlate, pur se poco dopo parla positivamente della lingua veneta riguardo alla presenza abbondante di vocali in essa quindi non segue un percorso strettamente predeterminato.


----------



## Nino83

quasi.stellar said:


> Non è vero. Il milanese sconta quasi tutte le parole troncate, avendo molte somiglianze col francese (coeur).



Appunto. Non cita il milanese, né il romanesco, né il siciliano, né altre lingue.  

Purtroppo non riesco a capire il significato di questa frase. 

"La maggioranza delle altre lingue che (ora) si esprimono alla toscana."  

Ma, pazienza, fa nulla.


----------



## quasi.stellar

È, secondo me, l'unico senso che sia possibile dare a "maggioranza".
Si può anche intendere con:
"la maggioranza della gente che ora si esprime alla toscana". Vero. Ma non ci sarebbe senso, sempre secondo me, nel parlare di eccellenza se non riferito a qualcosa di concreto. Le altre lingue.

A me sembra che un paragone solo fra napoletano e toscano implicherebbe un comparativo e non un superlativo relativo.

Il senso di qualcosa si può anche ricavare a senso e non solo dai singoli elementi grammaticali, che non sono soggetti ma strumenti di espressione. E sono passati trecento anni.


----------



## Nino83

Va benissimo. Non capisco soltanto come possa una lingua esprimersi alla maniera di un'altra lingua.
Se uno scrive in siciliano, romanesco o veneto non sta scrivendo in toscano e viceversa. 
Comunque sarà una cosa mia, fa nulla.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Ma no, capisco perfettamente il tuo dubbio 
Il senso è di riferirsi a gente che "prima" parlava siciliano, romanesco o veneto e "poi" è passata al toscano. In questo senso si parla di altre lingue, originarie, da cui poi più o meno tutti sono confluiti nel toscano, facendo una scelta secondo l'autore sbagliata.


----------



## Pugnator

Infatti non mi piace molto come spiegazione, non mi convince per niente. 


quasi.stellar said:


> È, secondo me, l'unico senso che sia possibile dare a "maggioranza".


Maggioranza come ho detto sopra potrebbe significare pure pregevolezza,eccellenza,superiorità morale  et similia.


----------



## Nino83

quasi.stellar said:


> Il senso è di riferirsi a gente che "prima" parlava siciliano, romanesco o veneto e "poi" è passata al toscano. In questo senso si parla di altre lingue, originarie, da cui poi più o meno tutti sono confluiti nel toscano, facendo una scelta secondo l'autore sbagliata.



Messa così è abbastanza simile alla mia prima impressione (salvo il "con" comparativo, che non avevo colto), e cioè l'eccellenza della lingua napoletana rispetto alla maggioranza delle aree geografiche (all'epoca le varie entità statali italiane) i cui scrittori avevano optato per la lingua toscana.
Se si sostituisce "lingue" con "zone, aree geografiche", il significato mi sembra un po' più chiaro.


----------



## quasi.stellar

> "L*'eccellenza* della lingua napoletana con la maggioranza alla toscana"





Pugnator said:


> Maggioranza come ho detto sopra potrebbe significare pure pregevolezza,*eccellenza*,superiorità morale  et similia.


Eccellenza paragonata con l'eccellenza? Sono perplessa 



Nino83 said:


> Se si sostituisce "lingue" con "zone, aree geografiche", il significato mi sembra un po' più chiaro.


Quoto.
E comunque ho detto la mia, adesso a voi!


----------



## Pugnator

quasi.stellar said:


> Eccellenza paragonata con l'eccellenza? Sono perplessa


Io il paragone l'avrei messo su quell' "alla toscana" .  Maggioranza significa pure eccellenza, pregevolezza et similia quindi potrebbe benissimo aver messo maggioranza per evitare una ripetizione. Ma ripeto che quel "alla" inteso come preposizione introducente il secondo termine di paragone mi suona abbastanza male.(Ma ancora meno mi suona il "con" usato come introducente al secondo termine di paragone)


----------



## dragonseven

Nella mia modesta interpretazione la questione pare piú semplice (non ho letto il testo, mi baso esclusivamente sul messaggio addotto dal titolo dell'opera).
Da una parte si ha l'eccellenza della lingua napoletana ---non campana o delle province napoletane, proprio quella di Napoli--- che viene paragonata con quelle, in maggioranza, alla toscana ---non il toscano, bensí quei dialetti - lingue rimaste piú simili al latino ed escludendo [dalla "maggioranza"] altre della zona meno vicine alla base latino-etrusca.

Insomma, credo che l'autore tenesse in considerazione quelle come, e.g., l'aretino, il fiorentino, il lucchese, il senese, il versiliese; e non quelle come, e.g., l'apuano, l'altotiberina biturgense, il bagitto, il carrarese, il massese.

Come si può vedere in queste immagini:










E leggere pure qui: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetto_toscano


----------



## Pugnator

Non era questo il senso, riguardo


dragonseven said:


> Nella mia modesta interpretazione la questione pare piú semplice (non ho letto il testo, mi baso esclusivamente sul messaggio addotto dal titolo dell'opera).
> Da una parte si ha l'eccellenza della lingua napoletana ---non campana o delle province napoletane, proprio quella di Napoli--- che viene paragonata con quelle, in maggioranza, alla toscana ---non il toscano, bensí quei dialetti - lingue rimaste piú simili al latino ed escludendo [dalla "maggioranza"] altre della zona meno vicine alla base latino-etrusca.
> 
> Insomma, credo che l'autore tenesse in considerazione quelle come, e.g., l'aretino, il fiorentino, il lucchese, il senese, il versiliese; e non quelle come, e.g., l'apuano, l'altotiberina biturgense, il bagitto, il carrarese, il massese.
> 
> Come si può vedere in queste immagini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E leggere pure qui: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetto_toscano


Sicuramente non era questo il senso, nel libro si confronta solamente il Napoletano (inteso come lingua parlata nei territori del regno di Napoli) al Toscano/Italiano.


----------

